# Happy Birthday dear Alacant



## Kibramoa

Hope you have a great birthday.

¡Muchas Felicidades!

Un abrazo,

​


----------



## polli

*¡ muy feliz cumpleaños, alacant!!*
* esto es para vos*
*y todos los invitados...*
*FELICIDADES*

​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Janice!*_​ 
¡Qué bonita manera de empezar el año! Espero que tengas un día muy especial.​ 
Aquí está un pedacito de Las Mañanitas que le cantamos en mi país a las niñas bonitas en su cumpleaños:​ 

_Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el rey David_
_Hoy por ser día de tu santo te las cantamos aquí._​ 
_Despierta mi bien despierta_
_Mira que ya amaneció_
_Ya los pajaritos cantan_
_La luna ya se metió._​ 
_¡Qué linda está la mañana en que vengo a saludarte_
_Venimos todos con gusto y placer a felicitarte!_
_El día en que tú naciste, nacieron todas las flores_
_Y en la pila del bautizmo cantaron los ruiseñores._​ 

Un abrazote con mucho cariño
Beatriz​ 

Nota: La canción es del dominio público.​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Janice. Después del derroche de Tampi, me temo que es lo único que puedo decir sin quedar mal.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Fernita

_*Querida Janice:*_

_*¡¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLE!!!!*_


*Muchos cariños, besos y abrazos!*

*para vos*

*Fernita *​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Alacant, bueno ahora sé que te llaman Janice 

Que cumplas muchas más llenos de dicha y felicidad.

Un abrazo grande
Rosangelus


----------



## silvia fernanda

*¡Muy feliz cumple. querida Janice!*
*Que este nuevo año*
*sea maravilloso*
*silvia *
**​


----------



## UVA-Q

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!*
*QUE DISFRUTES ESTE HERMOSO DÍA CON TUS SERES QUERIDOS*
*UN MUY CARIÑOSO ABRAZO*


----------



## alexacohen

Gosh, dear Ala, this damned dial-up sssssslowwwwww connexion has caused my arriving late to your birthday party!

Here's your present, and may I have a piece of chocolate cake?


----------



## Tezzaluna

*Dearest Ala,*​ 
*♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to You! ♪♪♪*
*♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to You! ♪♪♪*
*♪♪♪ Happy Birthday, Dear Ala! ♪♪♪*
*♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to You! ♪♪♪*​ 
*Hope you have a wonderful day!*​ 
*Love ya,*​ 
*TezzaMoon*​ 
Here's a little birthday yummy for you!​


----------



## anthodocheio

*Querida Janice, ¡cumpleaños feliz!*

Algo para todos ustedes...

Un saludo


----------



## romarsan

¡JANICE   PRECIOSA!

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ 

¿Estás con lo de la tarta?
Esperame con una copita de cava que voy pallá
Le he pedido a Patrick que me acerque
¿Puedo pedirle que se quede?
Un besazo 


​


----------



## alacant

What can I say, I am totally knocked-out. flabbergasted, breathless, speechless and amazed! Having got used to people forgetting my birthday in a cloud of hangovers, and not wanting to eat or drink any more, I have come to regard it as a none-starter. But here you are with gorgeous cakes, smoked salmon canapés, (someone has told you that's my favourite food) red roses, compliments, and now ro has just arrived with Patrick (Of course he can stay, George arrived earlier on) and the cava.

Thanks, thanks, thanks, lovely to know you all, Janice 

PD for ant, which town?


----------



## Antpax

alacant said:


> PD for ant, which town?


 
Et voilà

In my restless dreams, I see that town. Silent Hill. 
You promised you'd take me there again someday. But you never did. 

Well I'm alone there now... In our 'special place'... 
Waiting for you.


----------



## alacant

Thank you very much, ant, I always want to know the ins and outs of everything. Curious mind I call it, some people call it nosey.

Cheers, J


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Dearest Janice, 

Quiero desearte un muy feliz cumpleaños, y espero que lo celebraste con tus seres queridos.

Gracias por todo y especialmente por ser tan amable.

¡Cuídate bien mi amiga!
Mil besos
 
(Espero que has recibido muchos regalos. Por lo tanto, aquí uno de mi parte... ¿Te gusta?)


----------



## Vampiro

Queridísima Janice.
Tengo la mala costumbre de no visitar muy seguido la página del Congrats (mala costumbre que prometo mejorar) es por eso que llego atrasado.
Casi todo está dicho y no canto muy bien a capella, por lo tanto sólo me queda mandarte un gran abrazo.
*Feliz cumpleaños, amiga.*
No cambies nunca.


----------



## alacant

Ay, Cristina, vaya cochazo! Iremos de paseo y mi gaviota volará encima!

Eduardo, has llegado justo en el momento que el party is in full swing. Thank you for coming to celebrate.

Besos a los dos, Janice


----------

